# παθογένεια = pathology, malaise, (πληθ.) ills, afflictions



## nickel (Jun 15, 2011)

Μελετάω εδώ και μέρες να ζητήσω τη γνώμη σας για τις σημασίες της λέξης _παθογένεια_ και τις αποδόσεις της στα αγγλικά. Σήμερα η διαφήμιση κάποιας έκδοσης για την _παθογένεια_ της ελληνικής κοινωνίας με σπρώχνει να ρωτήσω.

Όλα τα λεξικά που κοίταξα περιορίζονται στην ιατρική σημασία:
*παθογένεια* η : (ιατρ.) η μελέτη του μηχανισμού με τον οποίο διάφορα παθογόνα αίτια προκαλούν τις νόσους, τις παθήσεις σε έναν οργανισμό. [λόγ. < γαλλ. _pathogénie_ < _patho-_ < αρχ. _πάθο(ς)_ + -_génie_ < αρχ. -_γένεια_, π.χ. _εὐγένεια_] (ΛΚΝ)​
Στα αγγλικά υπάρχει και το *pathogeny*, αλλά ο πιο συνηθισμένος όρος είναι *pathogenesis*, ο οποίος έχει δημιουργήσει και τον ελληνικό *παθογένεση* (τον οποίο περιλαμβάνει το λήμμα _παθογένεια_ του ΛΝΕΓ).

Η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι η _παθογένεια_ δεν χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία της «μελέτης του μηχανισμού που προκαλεί νοσηρά φαινόμενα στην κοινωνία ή άλλο σύνολο», αλλά περισσότερο με τη σημασία που θα βρούμε στη μεταφορική σημασία της *παθολογίας*: «3. το σύνολο των προβληματικών στοιχείων σε συγκεκριμένο χώρο ή σύστημα: _η παθολογία τού δημοκρατικού πολιτεύματος | κοινωνική παθολογία (βία, ναρκωτικά, συγκρούσεις κ.ά.)_» (ΛΝΕΓ).

Για το αντίστοιχο αγγλικό *pathology* επιλέγω τον ορισμό του ODE:
*pathology* [...]
[usually with modifier] mental, social, or linguistic abnormality or malfunction: _the city's inability to cope with the pathology of a burgeoning underclass._​Θα δούμε και το ελληνικό και το αγγλικό να χρησιμοποιούνται επίσης στον πληθυντικό, όπου έχουμε απλώς συνώνυμα των _ασθένειες και δυσλειτουργίες / diseases and malfunctions_.
Shades of Loneliness: Pathologies of a Technological Society (τίτλος βιβλίου)
Οι παθολογίες του συστήματος των εξετάσεων​
Συμφωνείτε ότι η μεταφορική σημασία της _παθογένειας_ θα πρέπει να αποδοθεί με το _pathology_;


----------



## pontios (Jun 16, 2011)

Συμφωνώ .. pathogenesis είναι σπάνια λέξη οπότε δεν είναι καλή (λαϊκή) απόδοση ... άλλα pathogenesis (strictly speaking) = pathological cause .. δηλαδή πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει όχι μόνο την έννοια του νόσου άλλα και το αιτιολογικό στοιχείο.

Άμα η λέξη παθογένεια ταιριάζει με το (σκέτο ) pathology (και δεν αμφιβάλλω γιαυτό) .. θα πρέπει να σημαίνει ότι η λέξη (παθογένεια) στην ευρύτερη της χρήση, έχει ξεφύγει από την αρχική της έννοια ;

Η λέξη Malaise .. ίσως είναι πιο συνηθισμένη ακόμα από το pathology ?
e.g. Albania's economic malaise.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι το _παθογένεια_, που, όπως έγραψε ο Νίκελ, σημαίνει _σύνολο προβλημάτων_, και μάλιστα συνυποδηλώνει εξαιρετική δυσκολία αντιμετώπισης, δεν είναι ακριβές αντίστοιχο του malaise (σύμφωνα με το free dictionary, malaise: A general sense of depression or unease), επειδή το malaise είναι πιο ελαφρύ.


pontios said:


> Άμα η λέξη παθογένεια ταιριάζει με το (σκέτο ) pathology (και δεν αμφιβάλλω γιαυτό) .. θα πρέπει να σημαίνει ότι η λέξη (παθογένεια) στην ευρύτερη της χρήση, έχει ξεφύγει από την αρχική της έννοια


Δε νομίζω ότι έχει ξεφύγει από την αρχική της έννοια, αλλά μάλλον ότι χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτερα με μεταφορική σημασία, η οποία δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά, όπως δηλαδή γράφει ο Νίκελ παραπάνω.


----------



## pontios (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Palavra.
You're correct - malaise, when used to describe a person's health usually indicates a mild illness or the person simply not feeling well.
Malaise (used figuratively) = a complex of problems affecting a country, economy , society etc... and I think you can have a serious malaise too here ? .. but I could be wrong ? .. although the undertone may be it's mild if the word (malaise) is used on its own.
Pathology similarly doesn't imply a serious problem .. here too you need to indicate if it's a serious pathological problem or not.
Malaise was just a word that immediately came to mind - and I've seen it used on numerous occasions to describe a weakened or 
dysfunctional economy .. and U.S.A'.s economic malaise (to me anyway) reads better than U.S.A.'s pathologically inflicted economy ..
or the pathology of America's economy - even U.S.A's sick economy may read better ?
Just something to consider.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2011)

nickel said:


> Για το αντίστοιχο αγγλικό *pathology* επιλέγω τον ορισμό του ODE:
> *pathology* [...]
> [usually with modifier] mental, social, or linguistic abnormality or malfunction: _the city's inability to cope with the pathology of a burgeoning underclass._​[...]
> Συμφωνείτε ότι η μεταφορική σημασία της _παθογένειας_ θα πρέπει να αποδοθεί με το _pathology_;


Νομίζω ότι το pathology εδώ αναφέρεται στο ίδιο το πρόβλημα, και όχι στην κατάσταση. Έχω δηλαδή την εντύπωση ότι η _παθογένεια της ελληνικής οικονομίας_ περιγράφει μια κατάσταση που έχει προκύψει από ένα σύνολο προβλημάτων και πρακτικών, ενώ το pathology περιγράφει το πρόβλημα.
Π.χ., από το answers.com: 

A departure or deviation from a normal condition:_ "Neighborhoods plagued by a self-perpetuating pathology of joblessness, welfare dependency, crime"_

Έχω δηλαδή την αίσθηση ότι θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε the pathology of corruption affecting the Greek economy, εντοπίζοντας το πρόβλημα, και όχι περιγράφοντας τη γενικότερη κατάσταση.

Τι λέτε;


----------



## pontios (Jun 17, 2011)

Η παθογένεια (strictly speaking) δεν (έπρεπε να)έχει σχέση με (η ευθύνη για) τα προβλήματα που τελικά προκύπτουν .. είναι απλά ο μηχανισμός δια μέσου τον οποίον μπορεί να αρχίσει το πρόβλημα .. the conduit/mechanism.. που με επιμέλεια/πρόληψη/γνώση μπορεί και να αποφευχθεί .

Από αυτά (τα λίγα )που καταλαβαίνω - και ίσως χρησιμοποιώντας το παράδειγμα της πιστοληπτικής κρίσης μιας χώρας.

Η παθολογία μιας πιστοληπτικής κρίσης -
1. Η κυβέρνηση ξοδεύει παραπάνω από αυτά που εισπράττει (φορολογικά) - *αιτιολογία * 

2. Οι πολιτικοί και οι ψηφοφόροι έχουν την ψευδαίσθηση ότι μπορεί το #1 να συνεχιστεί
για πάντα - *παθογένεια* (το πρόβλημα έχει την γέννηση του εδώ).

3. Το δημοσιονομικό έλλειμμα συσσωρεύεται, η κυβέρνηση αναγκάζετε να πουλήσει δημόσιες υπηρεσίες , να κόβει μισθούς κτλ., να ανεβάζει φόρους - με το αποτέλεσμα να ανεβαίνει η ανεργία, η ύφεση, η πιθανόν επιστροφή στην δραχμή .. (*δομικές αλλαγές και η εμφάνισή συμπτωμάτων *).

Το 1, 2 και 3 μαζί - είναι η παθολογία... δηλαδή περιλαμβάνει και την παθογένεια !
Το 2 είναι η παθογένεια.


----------



## pontios (Jun 17, 2011)

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι πάλι .. το 1 και 2 μαζί.. η αιτιολογία και η παθογένεια μαζί προκαλούν και είναι η αιτία και συνυπεύθυνα για τα προβλήματα που τελικά εμφανίζονται.. άλλα η παθολογία περιλαμβάνει και το 3 - την εμφάνιση του τελικού προβλήματος, την συνέπεια τής αρρώστιας.
Ξέρω ότι η παθογένεια (το βρίσκω λάθος πάντως) έχει καλύψει και το 3 .. με την μεταφορική της χρήση.


----------



## cougr (Jun 17, 2011)

Καλώς σας βρίσκω,

Παρακολουθώ τη λεξιλογία εδώ και πολύ καιρό χωρίς να συμμετάσχω και ως επί το πλείστον μάλλον έτσι θά συνεχίσω, δηλαδή μόνο θα σας διαβάζω και θα μαθαίνω. Θα ήθελα όμως να παραθέσω την άποψη μου σ' αυτό το θέμα.

Έως τώρα γνώριζα αυτή τη λέξη (δηλ. παθογένεια) μόνο με την ιατρική της σημασία, όπως δηλαδή χρησιμοποιείται στο πλαίσιο της παθολογίας. Όμως αν όντως χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά όπως περιγράφεται παραπάνω από τον nickel (και δεν αμφιβάλλω, αλοίμονο) και λαμβάνοντας επίσης υπόψη την παρατήρηση της Palavra, δηλαδή του ότι το pathology αναφέρεται στο ίδιο το πρόβλημα και όχι στην κατάσταση, τότε αισθάνομαι ότι σε ορισμένα πλαίσια ίσως θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί με την φράση "morbid state ". Όπως χρησιμοποιείται για παράδειγμα στις ακόλουθες φράσεις: 

The morbid state of the economy/of society/ of the health care system, και πάει λέγοντας.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2011)

Καλημέρα και καλώς όρισες :)
Προσωπικά μου αρέσει αυτή η απόδοση, κάτσε να δούμε τι θα πουν και οι υπόλοιποι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2011)

Καλωσήρθες, cougr.
Ναι, είναι καλή η σκέψη σου. Είχα σκεφτεί την περίπτωση που μπορεί να μας εξυπηρετήσει η _νοσηρότητα_ (_morbidity_), αλλά με έπνιξαν οι γνήσια ιατρικές χρήσεις.


----------



## pontios (Jun 18, 2011)

malaise [mæˈleɪz]
n
1. a feeling of unease or depression
2. (Medicine / Pathology) a mild sickness, not symptomatic of any disease or ailment
3. a complex of problems affecting a country, economy, etc.

Καλήμερα !
Μια εκτενής συζήτηση χωρίς συμπέρασμα .. είναι σαν το 0-0 του ποδοσφαίρου ! 

Το 3 νομίζω ισοδυναμεί με το παθογένεια.
Δηλαδή στην μεταφορική σημασία της λέξης malaise - είναι ο όρος που αντιστοιχεί
με την παθογένεια ... που περιγράφει ένα σύνολο προβλημάτων. 
Συμφωνώ δηλαδή με την Palavra που έγραψε και κατέληξε .. 
"Έχω δηλαδή την εντύπωση ότι η παθογένεια της ελληνικής οικονομίας περιγράφει μια κατάσταση που έχει προκύψει από ένα σύνολο προβλημάτων".
Αυτό ακριβώς κάνει και το malaise.

Ένα σύνολο από περιπλεγμένα προβλήματα (a complex of problems) είναι¨μια σοβαρή κατάσταση - δεν περιγράφουμε κάτι το ήπιο με την λέξη malaise (in its figurative sense). 

morbid, moribund, decaying, deteriorating .. μπορεί να βρούμε ωραία επίθετα για να
περιγράψουμε το χάλι μιας οικονομίας η κοινωνίας. 
Άλλα η λέξη morbidity δεν (νομίζω) έχει την ίδια κομψότητα η μπορεί να πάρει την θέση
της malaise - διότι δεν είναι ένας όρος που περιγράφει ένα σύνολο από περιπλεγμένα προβλήματα - όπως το malaise.

Malaise = παθογένεια.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2011)

Πόντιε, όταν λες παθογένεια, εννοείς ένα σύνολο προβλημάτων που δε φτιάχνουν εκτός κι αν τα ψεκάσεις με χλωρίνη, που είναι δηλαδή τόσο σοβαρά ώστε χρειάζεται να ξεριζωθεί το σύστημα και να το ξαναφτιάξεις από την αρχή. Όπως έγραψα πριν:


Palavra said:


> Νομίζω ότι το _παθογένεια_, που, όπως έγραψε ο Νίκελ, σημαίνει _σύνολο προβλημάτων_, και *μάλιστα συνυποδηλώνει εξαιρετική δυσκολία αντιμετώπισης*, δεν είναι ακριβές αντίστοιχο του malaise (σύμφωνα με το free dictionary, malaise: A general sense of depression or unease), επειδή το malaise είναι πιο ελαφρύ.



I mean, if you wrote today _The malaise of Greek economy_, this would be the understatement of the century.


----------



## pontios (Jun 18, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Πόντιε, όταν λες παθογένεια, εννοείς ένα σύνολο προβλημάτων που δε φτιάχνουν εκτός κι αν τα ψεκάσεις με χλωρίνη, που είναι δηλαδή τόσο σοβαρά ώστε χρειάζεται να ξεριζωθεί το σύστημα και να το ξαναφτιάξεις από την αρχή. Όπως έγραψα πριν:
> 
> 
> I mean, if you wrote today _The malaise of Greek economy_, this would be the understatement of the century.



Anything you say about the Greek economy would be an understatement.

If you google 
παθογένεια + Ελλαδα .. you get 293,000 results.
malaise + Greece ... you get 899,000 results.
What you are not allowing for is malaise used figuratively describes a serious situation (a complex of problems).
So a lot of people must think that malaise is the term to describe the problems that Greece faces... and have no reservations in using it.
A problem is a problem... just like a hole is a hole.

Most people would agree that for the Greek problems - crisis /κρίση is the apt word.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2011)

Or you might say that we are going through a crisis as a result of a deep cultural malaise.


----------



## pontios (Jun 18, 2011)

nickel said:


> Or you might say that we are going through a crisis as a result of a deep cultural malaise.


 
Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι. 

Πρέπει να συλλογιστούμε πάντως ότι και οι δυο λέξεις (παθογένεια και malaise, χωρίς την χλωρίνη !) χρησιμοποιούνται άνετα να περιγράψουν μια εξαιρετικά δύσκολη κρίση.

I've just reached my severe crisis point - goodnight from Melbourne.


----------



## cougr (Jun 19, 2011)

@ pontios

re: Malaise = παθογένεια

I agree with you on this point Πόντιε. Even though the term παθογένεια-when used metaphorically-is somewhat ill-defined ( I couldn’t find a proper definition of it), now that I have had some time to familiarize myself with the term as it is used in various contexts and after reconsidering the information pertaining to it as provided above by nickel and Palavra , it is patently obvious as far as I can surmise, that the equivalent term in English (at least in most instances) is the expanded or metaphorical version of the word “malaise”, as used for instance in the expressions “economic malaise” ,“social malaise”, “structural malaise of the economy” etc.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2011)

Αναρωτιέμαι πώς αυτή η _malaise_ [F. malaise, _mal_ adj., bad, ill + _aise_ ease n.], δηλαδή «δυσφορία», έχει φτάσει να σημαίνει «παθολογία, παθογένεια», και κατά πόσο έχει επηρεαστεί από το _malady _(En) / _maladie_ (Fr). Ακόμα δεν έχω βρει ώρα για τη μελέτη που θέλει.

Δείτε και την δυσπροσδιοριστία (difficult to explain or identify) στους ορισμούς των αγγλικών λεξικών. Παλιότερο Collins:
Malaise is a state in which there is something wrong with society and people feel dissatisfied or unhappy but do not know exactly what is wrong; a formal word. _The self-indulgent introspection which was so much the malaise of my generation... Malaise had set in with the coming of the twentieth century._

Νεότερο OALD:
*malaise*
the problems affecting a particular situation or group of people that are difficult to explain or identify
_economic/financial/social malaise | The latest crime figures are merely symptomatic of a wider malaise in society._


----------



## pontios (Jun 20, 2011)

This is my final post on this topic (I promise). Apologies for its wordiness.
After all I'm not the advocate/spokesman for the word malaise - it needs to stand on its own two feet !

Thank you cougr for your input.
Re: παθογένεια I think malaise is a pretty good fit (in the respective metaphorical form of both words)- but I'm also mindful it may not be the perfect fit.
Are we looking for the perfect fit or the best available close fit ?

Nickel -
I can understand your reservations with malaise and how its metaphorical sense has deviated etymologically speaking(from its French roots). I was equally puzzled with παθογένεια - whose etymology relates to the source of a problem/disease/pathogen and the mechanism by which this pathogen enters the body.
Παθογένεια the metaphorical term has somehow escaped its etymology and has come to mean a set of problems... we are no longer referring to παθογένεια as the source of the problem .. suddenly it's become the fully blown disease itself- i.e. the term curiously no longer relates to the source (the pathogen) but the end result (the full blown disease/resulting problems).
Using the same logic and an analogy - it's like saying an initial ingredient of the cake (the flour) is the equivalent of the end product (the cake).
The flour = the cake ?
This is language for you .. I would be comfortable in using malaise as the equivalent best fit term - but I understand opinion is varied.
The reason I personally like malaise is like παθογένεια it straddles both sides - it has its roots in disease (malady/πάθος) and has similarly evolved a wider usage to describe economic, and social problems etc.
Pathology is a good equivalent term to παθογένεια .. but it falls just short of malaise in my opinion, as I see it as a more formal word (I feel malaise and παθογένεια, in their metaphorical forms are more your every day media buzz words) - and I think is best suited on the title to a book or treatise - e.g. The Pathology of the Greek Crisis, which goes on to analyze the whole problem, from its pathogenesis and causes and describe the resultant problems in detail - otherwise you are not doing the word justice.

Palavra's main reservation with the word malaise was that it was light weight and thus would understate the Greek crisis for example .. but I've given the google search results which show that's not the case... the term Greek economic malaise is widely used.

I also wanted to challenge something Palavra said re: παθογένεια - ότι
το κοντέρ της παθογένειας είναι πάντα στο τέρμα ..αναφέρει σε ολέθριες/καταστροφικές καταστάσεις μόνο .
Εδώ είναι ένα link - σε ένα άρθρο που μιλάει για την παθογένεια στην Ελλάδα .. το 2003 ! .. δηλαδή χρόνια πριν είχε καν εμφανιστεί η κρίση όταν ευημερούσαμε ακόμα. 
http://www.tovima.gr/finance/article/?aid=148252

Τώρα θα πάω να ξαπλώσω .. σας παραζάλισα όλους.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 20, 2011)

Μικρή διόρθωση: δεν είπε κανείς σε αυτό το νήμα ότι ο όρος _παθογένεια_ αφορά μόνο την τρέχουσα οικονομική κατάσταση της Ελλάδας. Ούτε νομίζω ότι ευημερούσαμε το 2003, αλλά αυτό είναι συζήτηση για το Political :)


----------



## Themis (Jun 20, 2011)

Θα μπορέσετε να με συγχωρέσετε αν πω μια βλακεία χωρίς την παραμικρή έρευνα; Λοιπόν, για μένα το πρόβλημα της παθογένειας συνίσταται στο προβληματικό ουσιαστικό των επιθέτων που ιδανικά έχουν έναν τύπο σε -γενής και έναν σε -γόνος (π.χ. σεισμογενής/ σεισμογόνος). Το αντίστοιχο ουσιαστικό στη σύγχρονη γλώσσα μου φαίνεται ότι είναι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις σε -ένεια, τουλάχιστον κατά γενικό κανόνα. Την παθογένεια πάντα την αντιλαμβανόμουν σαν την κατάσταση που εμπεριέχει παθογόνες καταστάσεις. Νομίζω ότι η νοσηρότητα είναι το πλησιέστερο συνώνυμο.


----------



## Philip (Feb 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Συμφωνείτε ότι η μεταφορική σημασία της _παθογένειας_ θα πρέπει να αποδοθεί με το _pathology_;



Ανάλογα με το περιβάλλον. _παθογένειες που χαρακτηρίζουν τη σχέση Α - Β_ θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί ως the pathological relationship(s) between A and B. But not _pathologies_!


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2013)

Από σημείωμα του Γιάννη Η. Χάρη στην _Εφημερίδα των συντακτών_ της 5/1/2013 που αλίευσα στο ιστολόγιό του:

_ * Ευφυΐα και κουτοπονηριά των λέξεων*_*
*Λέξεις με καπέλο, υπερτιμημένες δηλαδή, λέξεις με φιόγκο άλλες, αφού μόνο εκζήτηση μαρτυρούν, ή πάλι λέξεις που αλλάζουν συχνά σημασία κι αφήνουν πίσω τους τα λεξικά.

Νά, η * παθογένεια*, κλάδος της γενικής παθολογίας ο οποίος μελετά το μηχανισμό πρόκλησης ασθενειών, έγινε συνώνυμο της λ. _ παθολογία_ ή, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, ο ίδιος ο μηχανισμός πρόκλησης ασθενειών. Έτσι, η «παθογένεια του δικομματισμού» ή η «παθογένεια της πολιτικής μας ζωής» προφανώς είναι αυτό που λέγαμε κάποτε «παθολογία», φορτισμένη με την έννοια του μηχανισμού που δημιουργεί νοσηρές καταστάσεις. Κέρδος εντέλει, έστω κι αν τείνει να γίνει λέξη πασπαρτού κι αυτή.
http://yannisharis.blogspot.gr/2013/01/9.html


----------



## cougr (Feb 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...]Νά, η * παθογένεια*, κλάδος της γενικής παθολογίας ο οποίος μελετά το μηχανισμό πρόκλησης ασθενειών, έγινε συνώνυμο της λ. _ παθολογία_ [...]
> http://yannisharis.blogspot.gr/2013/01/9.html



Αυτό άλλωστε αποδεικνύεται και από τη σύμφραση _ανίατη παθογένεια_.

Πάντως παραμένω ακράδαντα πεπεισμένος ότι ο όρος _παθογένεια_, υπό την μεταφορική του έννοια και πλην ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων*, στα αγγλικά αποδίδεται ως _malaise_.

Π.χ.
_παθογένεια του δικομματισμού-bipartisan malaise
ανίατη παθογένεια-incurable malaise _ κ.ο.κ


* Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ίσως θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί και ως _affliction_ ή, όπως είχα γράψει στο αρχικό μου νήμα, _morbid state/morbidity_.


----------



## pontios (Feb 13, 2013)

Η λέξη "παθογένεια", όταν χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά (και λόγω της ετυμολογίας της), αναπόφευκτα φέρει την έννοια της "γένεσης", π.χ., άμα εξετάσουμε τη φράση, *η παθογένεια της Αμερικής* (για μια γενική κατάσταση που πλήττει την χώρα), υποσυνείδητα (ίσως και άθελα) αποκομίζουμε και την έννοια της "γένεσις", δηλαδή τον μηχανισμό πρόκλησης προβλημάτων.
Για λόγους σύγκρισης, *American malaise* (malaise ήταν μια λέξη που πρότεινα) - αναφέρει καθαρά σε ένα γενικό χάλι, χωρίς να προσδίδει την έννοια της "γένεσις". Δεν μπερδευόμαστε με τον ίδιο τρόπο. 
Θα δυσκολευτούμε να βρούμε μια λέξη που λειτουργεί (η μάλλον δυσλειτουργεί) παρομοίως στα Αγγλικά, εκτός άμα εντοπίσουμε μια λέξη με παρόμοιο (DNA), που έχει την έννοια της παθογένειας και που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μεταφορικά. Η μόνη λέξη που μου ήρθε στο νου, συμφωνά με αυτήν την προδιαγραφή, μόλις τώρα είναι το *blight*.

I just saw your post, cougr. ;)

Just one comment - 
American morbidity conjures up an entirely different image to American malaise, i.e., one of sick and unhealthy Americans etc..
Morbid state of America (or the American Health system) is maybe okay?


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2013)

Προς το παρόν, δεν έχω βάλει τίποτα στον τίτλο. Που σημαίνει ότι ο περίεργος αναγνώστης θα πρέπει να διαβάσει όλο το νήμα για να πάρει απόφαση τι ταιριάζει περισσότερο στην περίπτωσή του. 

Και μια προσθήκη σε σχέση με το μήνυμα #22 και το αρχικό. Στην πιο πρόσφατη έκδοσή του (του 2012) το ΛΝΕΓ έχει προσθέσει στην _παθογένεια_ παραπομπή στην τρίτη σημασία της _παθολογίας_: «3. το σύνολο των προβληματικών στοιχείων σε συγκεκριμένο χώρο ή σύστημα: _η παθολογία τού δημοκρατικού πολιτεύματος | κοινωνική παθολογία (βία, ναρκωτικά, συγκρούσεις κ.ά.)_»


----------



## cougr (Feb 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...] Στην πιο πρόσφατη έκδοσή του (του 2012) το ΛΝΕΓ έχει προσθέσει στην _παθογένεια_ παραπομπή στην τρίτη σημασία της _παθολογίας_: «3. το σύνολο των προβληματικών στοιχείων σε συγκεκριμένο χώρο ή σύστημα: _η παθολογία τού δημοκρατικού πολιτεύματος | κοινωνική παθολογία (βία, ναρκωτικά, συγκρούσεις κ.ά.)_»



Η οποία σημασία είναι σχεδόν ίδια με μία από της πολλαπλές έννοιες του _malaise_
δλδ:  a complex of problems affecting a country, economy, etc. Bulgaria's economic malaise (The Free Dictionary).


----------



## pontios (Feb 15, 2013)

cougr said:


> Η οποία σημασία είναι σχεδόν ίδια με μία από της πολλαπλές έννοιες του _malaise_
> δλδ:  a complex of problems affecting a country, economy, etc. Bulgaria's economic malaise (The Free Dictionary).



Μπράβο, cougr. :up:
+1
I pointed this meaning out early on in the thread, but seeing nickel forgot, it was worth repeating (and re-emphasising again) here.

Θεωρώ το malaise ως μια βελτιωμένη εκδοχή της "παθογένειας", αφού η παθογένεια είναι κάπως αγκυροβολημένη (ετυμολογικά και νοηματικά) με την "γένεση", ενώ με το malaise αναφερόμαστε αμιγώς σε μαραμένες οικονομίες, επιδεινωμένες καταστάσεις, κτλ., , χωρίς δηλαδή τα υπονοούμενα της "γένεσης" (αποφεύγοντας έτσι τυχόν σύγχυση - έστω υποσυνείδητα).

Μalaise (when used metaphorically) is an improved version of παθογένεια, if anything (i.e., it does what παθογένεια seeks to do metaphorically, and it does it better - if I may be so bold).


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2013)

Δεν έχω πει όχι για την ωφελιμότητα του _malaise_. Δεν φτάνει ωστόσο. Να ένας ωραίος πληθυντικός από χτεσινό άρθρο:

Το βασικό μας πρόβλημα είναι ότι, πέντε χρόνια τώρα, από τότε που η ύφεση χτύπησε την πόρτα μας, συζητάμε διαρκώς για το «λάθος στα αστέρια» αντί να διορθώνουμε τις παθογένειες της οικονομίας.

Εδώ θα προτιμούσα _chronic weaknesses / fundamental problems_ κ.τ.ό.


----------



## cougr (Feb 15, 2013)

Ναι. Εδώ θα ταίριαζε και το _ills/ailments_ (of the economy).


----------



## pontios (Feb 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν έχω πει όχι για την ωφελιμότητα του _malaise_. Δεν φτάνει ωστόσο. Να ένας ωραίος πληθυντικός από χτεσινό άρθρο:
> 
> Το βασικό μας πρόβλημα είναι ότι, πέντε χρόνια τώρα, από τότε που η ύφεση χτύπησε την πόρτα μας, συζητάμε διαρκώς για το «λάθος στα αστέρια» αντί να διορθώνουμε τις παθογένειες της οικονομίας.
> 
> Εδώ θα προτιμούσα _chronic weaknesses / fundamental problems_ κ.τ.ό.



Επειδή είναι στο πληθυντικό, υποψιάζομαι ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά εδώ (τουλάχιστον όχι κατά την τρίτη σημασία που προανέφερες) - αφού η τρίτη (μεταφορική) σημασία άφορα ένα σύνολο των προβληματικών στοιχείων (a complex of problems), δηλαδή είναι ήδη στον πληθυντικό, στην μεταφορική χρήση του όρου. The same would apply to malaise when used metaphorically, I suppose - it too would already be in plural form.
...συζητάμε διαρκώς για το «λάθος στα αστέρια» αντί να διορθώνουμε τις παθογένειες της οικονομίας... could mean 
"we are continually blaming the stars, instead of fixing the disease causing agents, (as in the pathogens, or the root causes) of our economic ills". Hence the plural form.
I think there's an analogy going on here (where the economy is being likened to a body that's been attacked by pathogens - e,g., by bacteria, by viruses etc..), and so παθογένεια would be used here as in the normal "pathogenesis" sense of the word, and not metaphorically as in malaise (i.e. when it too is being used metaphorically).


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2013)

I'll take the simple version: fixing the root causes of our economic ills.


----------



## pontios (Feb 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> I'll take the simple version: fixing the root causes of our economic ills.



I would too - and more importantly the Greek journalist should have avoided the complicated route and the silly analogy.
It doesn't alter the fact that malaise (in its metaphorical sense) = παθογένεια when it's being used metaphorically, δηλαδή σύμφωνα με την τρίτη σημασία.


----------



## cougr (Feb 15, 2013)

FWIW I'd even go for a simpler version, ie. "....correcting the ills of the economy", where "ills" in this case stands for problems/troubles etc. and is in keeping with the metaphorical meaning of _παθογένεια_.


----------



## pontios (Feb 16, 2013)

cougr said:


> FWIW I'd even go for a simpler version, ie. "....correcting the ills of the economy", where "ills" in this case stands for problems/troubles etc. and is in keeping with the metaphorical meaning of _παθογένεια_.



Hi, cougr.
I like your suggestion. :)

Interestingly (and surprisingly!) I found plenty of examples where malaise is being used in its plural form *malaise*s, which I assumed didn't exist, so *παθογένειες* (in its metaphorical usage) has its equivalent in *malaises* (when it's being used metaphorically)!!!
It's all falling into place now - as *malaise* continues to jump through all the hoops and over all the hurdles.

Has any other word been subjected to as much scrutiny, and yet keeps bouncing back at every stage?
I think it's earned its stripes, well and truly, and so it will soon be sitting proudly and deservedly on the title. :inno:
http://books.google.com.au/books?id...ed=0CEEQ6AEwBDgy#v=onepage&q=malaises&f=false

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15603174

http://www.rttnews.com/2011233/wall-street-clings-onto-hopes-of-cure-for-economy-s-malaises.aspx


----------



## pontios (Feb 16, 2013)

So, continuing on from my post (directly above) ....and referring to nickel's example (#28).

... *αντί να διορθώνουμε τις παθογένειες της οικονομίας* = *instead of curing the economy's malaises* (as per the third link, that I posted above .. http://www.rttnews.com/2011233/wall-street-clings-onto-hopes-of-cure-for-economy-s-malaises.aspx).


----------



## cougr (Feb 16, 2013)

Θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο, η «παθογένεια» θα μπορούσε επίσης να αποδοθεί ως «affliction».

Π.χ. _Ο Λούθηρος συμπυκνώνει σε μια πρόταση μια από τις *παθογένειες **της εξουσίας*: να επεκτείνεται σε κάθε χώρο, σε κάθε πιθανή διάσταση επιβολής της μονομέρειας. 

Luther encapsulates/condenses in one sentence one of the *afflictions **of power*:............_

Affliction: * a condition or cause *of suffering, pain or distress etc.


----------



## pontios (Feb 17, 2013)

Καλημέρα, cougr... and well done, nickel, re: the choices.
I see malaise, when used figuratively (όπως και την παθογένεια στην μεταφορική της σημασία), as describing a weakened and ineffective state of existence (a lassitude), in which something that would have otherwise been healthy and robust, has been rendered frail and feeble (through a set of problems). So the economy can be afflicted by a set of (complex) problems, and this affliction can certainly cause (or be the cause of) suffering, pain and distress, but does this (affliction) then go on to describe the "malaise", i.e. the resultant weakened condition?
Maybe it does and I could be wrong?
Malaise (και η παθογένεια) can be the cause of suffering, and can be an affliction in this sense - but, also (and maybe more importantly), it describes the resultant weakened condition and the sense of unease about the future.

P.S. 
I agree with nickel's choices. I know ill is the noun here, and probably had to be entered as such on the title, but it would obviously be used as in "ills".
I also agree with pathology - however, I still see it as a little more formal (it could be just me, but I would expect to see it on the title of a book or treatise, rather than in a (tabloid) newspaper column or news bulletin).


----------



## cougr (Feb 17, 2013)

pontios said:


> P.S. .......... I know ill is the noun here, and probably had to be entered as such on the title, but it would obviously be used as in "ills".


 Pontios and nickel, good evening and good afternoon respectively. I don't believe that the above is necessarily so. There are ample situations where "_παθογένεια_" could adequately be rendered by the singular "_ill_". As an example, the sentence "....η μεγαλύτερη παθογένεια της/του X...."- where X can be substituted with any type of human system or organization (eg. the economy, the political system, the bureaucracy, the education system, the justice system etc.)- would typically translate as "....the biggest ill of the X.....".


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2013)

Δεν είχα δει το PS του Πόντιου όταν έκανα την αλλαγή. Την έκανα επειδή σκέφτηκα ότι τα _ill_ και _affliction_ ταιριάζουν περισσότερο στον πληθυντικό. 

Ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε ωστόσο ένα πράγμα, το οποίο υπονόησα και παραπάνω: οι τίτλοι των νημάτων δεν είναι λήμματα λεξικών. Δεν υπάρχει χώρος για την απαραίτητη ανάπτυξη, με όσα μεταφράσματα και παραδείγματα θα ήθελε να δώσει κανείς. Γι' αυτό είπα ότι καλύτερα θα είναι να διαβάσει κανείς ολόκληρο το νήμα για να δει όλες τις απόψεις. Ο τίτλος δεν μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει όλες τις απόψεις — κάποιος θα μείνει παραπονεμένος. Αν δείτε τα λήμματα οποιουδήποτε μικρού λεξικού, θα βρείτε πολλές ελλείψεις ακριβώς επειδή κανένα δύσκολο λήμμα δεν καλύπτεται επαρκώς. Η _παθογένεια_ με τους διάφορους χαλαρούς τρόπους που χρησιμοποιείται στα ελληνικά ανήκει αναπόφευκτα σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 17, 2013)

Themis said:


> Θα μπορέσετε να με συγχωρέσετε αν πω μια βλακεία χωρίς την παραμικρή έρευνα; Λοιπόν, για μένα το πρόβλημα της παθογένειας συνίσταται στο προβληματικό ουσιαστικό των επιθέτων που ιδανικά έχουν έναν τύπο σε -γενής και έναν σε -γόνος (π.χ. σεισμογενής/ σεισμογόνος). Το αντίστοιχο ουσιαστικό στη σύγχρονη γλώσσα μου φαίνεται ότι είναι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις σε -ένεια, τουλάχιστον κατά γενικό κανόνα. Την παθογένεια πάντα την αντιλαμβανόμουν σαν την κατάσταση που εμπεριέχει παθογόνες καταστάσεις. Νομίζω ότι η νοσηρότητα είναι το πλησιέστερο συνώνυμο.



The bane (of sth).


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> The bane (of sth).


Άντε άλλον ένα κύκλο. Όχι με μένα, όχι. Έχω «πηγή δεινών, κατάρα, καρκίνωμα» για το bane, και μου φτάνουν.


----------



## cougr (Feb 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Άντε άλλον ένα κύκλο. Όχι με μένα, όχι. [...]



Όμως δεν θα πρέπει να αγνοήσουμε το _pathogeny_. Δεν ξέρω το γιατί και το πώς, αλλά η πιο προφανής μετάφραση μας διέφυγε.

Μερικά σχετικά παραδείγματα από το google:

The Greek socio-political system has been long suffering by major pathogenies 
The history of the pathogeny of the banking system
The pathogeny of Greek politics has been laid bare
Argentina is a country with great pathogenies
deeply-rooted pathogenies in public administration
Aspects of social pathogeny in socially excluded groups
Europe is suffering from its traditional and multidimensional pathogenies


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2013)

That's actually another form of _pathogenesis_, and is really a medical term, for which the preferred translation is _παθογένεση_. I'd rather not use it in the figurative sense.


----------



## cougr (Feb 18, 2013)

Nickel, I can understand your reservations but the trend to use the term _pathogeny_ when referring to _παθογένεια_ (in the figurative sense), and vice-versa, is well and truly established. (Or at least, gaining traction).


----------



## pontios (Feb 18, 2013)

cougr and pontios must be synonyms for tenacity. ;)
The first term that immediately popped into my mind (that seemed to suit παθογένεια), almost two years ago when this epic thread first started, was malaise.

Back then, I had never come across pathology as it's used to describe a stricken economy, education system etc.. I only knew of malaise. I can see that it (pathology) has its place in more formal situations (on book titles etc..), as I mentioned earlier.

Pathogeny, to its credit, sounds like παθογένεια, but it could nevertheless be on a much higher register/tenor/formality scale (or whatever the correct/applicable term I'm looking for is to describe a much more formal and obscure term), than even pathology.
I'm assuming of course that malaise is on a similar register to παθογένεια (and I'm not even sure of this - but it feels like it is). 

It would be interesting to do a separate thread on the term *blight* at some stage, όταν βρούμε την όρεξη, as I can see some similarities and parallels with παθογένεια, but, I'm not going to be starting the thread any time soon. :)
I think its metaphorical sense is synonymous with scourge or plague (or even bane that was mentioned earlier?), but it has its starting point in pathogenesis, and its metaphor has been similarly inspired by it(όπως και με τη παθογένεια - only the pathogenesis this time happens to relate to plants ).
Blight can also be used as a verb.


----------

